# Hey Pepperheads! Some new scorchers available...



## caseydog (Apr 22, 2021)

I get all of my herb and pepper plants from Bonnie, and have done so for at least 20 years. Their plants are excellent. 

They have teamed up with "Smokin' Ed" Curry at Puckerbutt, inventor of THE Guinness Book of World Records hottest peppers, the Carolina Reaper and PepperX, to offer four of his pepper plants. 

It looks like they are direct order only. I know they aren't available at the nurseries around me. 

https://bonnieplants.com/puckerbutt/

So, if you like good tasting peppers that will also melt your face, check these out.

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 23, 2021)

*CD*, My only superhot this season is the Death Spiral - an unusual looking pepper, hotter than the ghost peppers, and a few have been as hot as the reapers, just not consistently.  I only grew it out of curiosity, plus that kid I know wanted another superhot.  He grew a chocolate reaper last season, and we tried it together - I told him it was not as hot as the red reaper, and asked me how on earth I could tell, with something that hot!  
https://www.rareseeds.com/store/vegetables/new-items-2020/death-spiral-hot-pepper

The Death Spiral plants I have are about 8-10" tall, and very bushy already - one for him, one for me.  I have a number of other extras for him, even more than last year, the first year I got him into growing peppers, and got him hooked!


----------



## Termy (Sep 6, 2021)

Dave's Insanity is rated 180,000 and these are up in the millions. 

We had the kid try Dave's on the end of a toothpick. He felt it for a week. 

A million ? Probably kill someone. 

T


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 6, 2021)

As I noted on another thread, I've sampled the _Death Spiral_ - around 1.3 million SUs - and I'm still alive!  Definitely not as hot as the red reaper.  Still, I don't know what I'll do with them all - I have 29 ripe now, and at least a hundred more green.  They are to hot to put in food, even for me.


Death Spirals, only a few of the ripe ones visible, 9-4 by pepperhead212, on Flickr

I got that kid to try the death spiral - I knew he would, because it was one from his plant ripening!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 6, 2021)

I love Baker Creek Seeds.  It is nice to get a free packet with every order too.  Although they don't always choose something I can/will grow, as I have certain limitations with hydroponics.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 6, 2021)

Well - another chilehead signing in here. 
I´ve currently got some ghost pepper plants in the garden, as well as some orange chiles which look a bit like chiltepin, and some so-called cherry peppers which are way off the scale. Must be the tropical climate here, but 1/8th tsp of the latter is enough to blow you to Kingdom Come. 
I´ve harvested about 2 kgs of ghost peppers ( Naga Jolokia) and did two things with them. I dehydrated a load and turned them into chile powder. Is it hot? No, it´s incendiary. Just the tip of a sharp knife on my Friday night curry and I was perspiring like I´d just done an 800mts run in Texas. 
I also made a new chile sauce with the chiltepins and the ghost peppers. One drop is enough; I don´t exaggerate. However, the flavour is incredible!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 7, 2021)

Catching up on some of my recorded cooking shows last night and Michael Symon mentioned that he learned a trick from Bobby Flay.  Take a super hot pepper, whole, cut a slit in it and toss it in the pot, when making BBQ or other sauce.  It will impart the flavor without much of the heat.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 7, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Catching up on some of my recorded cooking shows last night and Michael Symon mentioned that he learned a trick from Bobby Flay.  Take a super hot pepper, whole, cut a slit in it and toss it in the pot, when making BBQ or other sauce.  It will impart the flavor without much of the heat.



I do something like that once in a while by frying a chili pepper in the oil that I will be using to fry other food. Then, I take the pepper out before adding other food to the oil. I put the pepper aside, in case someone wants it. I like the idea of cutting a slit.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 7, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> As I noted on another thread, I've sampled the _Death Spiral_ - around 1.3 million SUs - and I'm still alive!  Definitely not as hot as the red reaper.  Still, I don't know what I'll do with them all - I have 29 ripe now, and at least a hundred more green.  They are to hot to put in food, even for me.




I´ve got the same problem with my nagas.IF I prepare something with them (for me) I just know I´m going to burn, baby,burn. Don´t get me wrong - I love hot food, but these nagas are fierce.
I froze mine, then had second thoughts,dried them out and made Naga powder. That could be an option.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 8, 2021)

I use the chocolate habaneros frequently in dishes, as they have even more flavor, but "only" about 400k heat units.  And if I want habanero flavor, but little heat, I have the aji dulce - only about 500 heat units.  Sometimes I make things with just those, for people that can't take heat, but I want them to experience that unique habanero flavor.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 8, 2021)

The ají dulce is native to Venezuela. No self-respecting Venezuelan who cooks would be without them.What´s more, the physical similarity between an "ají dulce" and an "habanero" is incredible; I personally think they´ve got the same flavour, but without the heat. 
A typical "sofrito" ( which in cooking terms would be a mirepoix) contains onion, garlic and ají dulce. You take it from there!


----------

